# What song do you like?



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2010)

My best of all time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpkJDmIPzM4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPBgeWjmy0o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-p5vvkNGK4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO-bjTb3KsQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbNpdmppG4I

If you too love some songs post them


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka9jb32FtHc


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 13, 2010)

This one is in english

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B9kq07gwQY


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2010)

Sad and beautiful.. Some pop/rock classics :e

Pretty freaky lyrics if you listen to them:
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds/Kylie Minogue - Where the wild roses grow

The freakiest of all
Falco - Jeanny


----------



## sossego (Dec 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, you'll have to search for the videos or mp3's yourself.

"Mojave" Afro Celt Sound System
"Minha Alma" O Rappa
"Un vestido y un amor" covered by Caetano Veloso
"Changez Tout" Otto
"Summer Time" covered by Janis Joplin.

These are only a few.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 14, 2010)

Black Attack - Heartless
Jedi Mind Tricks - Shadow Business
Spooks - Things I've Seen
2pac - Changes
Immortal Technique - The Poverty of Philosophy


Know whole much more


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2010)

> Black Attack - Heartless
> Jedi Mind Tricks - Shadow Business


Perfect songs! I was looking for them!!! Maybe one of this 2, be the song of my 3 edit on skate!


> 2pac - Changes


Yes, Yes, YES! I Love this song so much!!!!


> "Summer Time" covered by Janis Joplin.


Is not the kind of music I hear but this song worth! And the woman have amazing voice!!!


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 14, 2010)

I will go little further and add more national songs

The power of my nation lies here:
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCfX2gGohjU&feature=related Dievs svÄ“tij Latviju (God bless Latvia [National anthem]) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWaLL9Gyees&feature=related
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcyjnrmn5GM PÅ«t vÄ“jiÅ†i (Blow wind, Blow)
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ8d37hKo9g Zeme, kas dzied (Latvia - the land that sings) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baaX4-1_df0&feature=related, same song, better quality, differed video)
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItOGZC5CyVQ&feature=related Dziesma, ar ko tu sÄcies (Song, what did you begin with)
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86T5EJyMc4I&feature=related Manai dzimtenei (To my homeland)
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCtCt98ArkA&feature=related Saule, PÄ“rkons, Daugava (Sun, Thunder, Daugava) [UPDATED link, now has English subtitles]

could add gazillion more... 

These songs make me cry....
Unfortunately you won't understand them 

P.S.
Most videos were from Latvian Song and Dance Festival
Here's some very interesting stats about festival in 2003: http://www.dziesmusvetki2003.lv/?sadala=15


and this for the lolz : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjkQjKdKKMo&feature=related


[red]EDIT:[/red]
Updated link to Saule, PÄ“rkons, Daugava (Sun, Thunder, Daugava), now video has subtitles in both Latvian and English


----------



## roddierod (Dec 14, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> This one is in english
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B9kq07gwQY



Nice.

I love this guy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrKShqNkcnI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7waG5bzPoIo

And have to throw this in:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8syiOwwVyY


----------



## roddierod (Dec 14, 2010)

So What - Miles Davis

Most people wont "get this" but this is my favorite Jazz musician only the first 10 minutes
Free Jazz(except) - Ornette Coleman

What I Say - Miles Davis

Anyone that likes Public Enemy may recognize the piano in this
Hyperbolicsyllabicsesquedalymistic-Isaac Hayes

The Tide - Neurosis

Special Bonus:
Troy - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2010)

The hardcore stuff!  Completely Underground songs that I listen when I am skating 

==== NightWish ==== *THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!! AND MY FAVORITE BAND!!!! TARJA FOR EVER!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L08l0QbOQ78
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x-OkMBrTfs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcyTR5mEC_E&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qvGy6LD2lA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUUYZEDXKnU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO4LyKd-Hws

==== Misfits ====

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiTgDBNQ3lU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgSLz5FeXUg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGUWla4OVrY

==== Marilyn Manson ====

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kQMDSw3Aqo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCLwrjW0sUk



*I DO NOT RECOMMEND TO LISTEN IT UNLESS YOU LISTEN BLACK METAL*
==== Rotting Christ ==== (The best Greek Black Metal band!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFZdqQzkm6c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws8VAm-8iSo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r8QDT8yM7I&feature=related



==== Others ====

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c5rR0SvxTs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su0dkHstMYI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_10zZ1XpmU0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52xoRLh2dWw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyB6LYIP3U0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ3HYhCukfU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpre7-iNDV4

*AND OF COURSE:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V4AscLidWg


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 14, 2010)

5 Classical
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi8vJ_lMxQI Mozart - Requiem
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbwJarFL1c8 Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQsgE0L450 Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings [I first heard this song when I was playing Homeword (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbwJarFL1c8 William Orbit - Adagio For Strings [modern/mix whatever])]
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2j-frfK-yg Bach - Air on the G string
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iNTezFjuik Henry Mancini & Nino Rota - The Godfather

Latvian Rap:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETN0l9v2EHo Gacho - VÄ“stule are atskaÅ†Äm (Letter with rhyme) [Original song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFlBTBKkpdk Imants KalniÅ†Å¡ - Piena CeÄ¼Å¡ (Milky way (not the Milky way as in space))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaECK1s8WiU&feature=related Ozols & RDK - Rajons (The hood)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBhKapWHKeA&feature=related Saule - Starp DebesÄ«m Un Zemi (Between heaven and earth)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlWN2qR16ls&feature=related Klusais Centrs - Ziemelmeita 
(Nice mix of old song)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RfJk-uZI78&feature=related Sekkta - Pie elles vartiem  (Near the gate of Hell)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rck0U8ALjhQ&feature=related Sekkta Feat brokss - PÄ“dÄ“jÄ (Last)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2010)

Should the thread title be changed to 'Any song we damn well like' or something?


----------



## pkubaj (Dec 14, 2010)

The 3 of them are actually the same as killasmurf86's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi8vJ_lMxQI Mozart - Requiem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbwJarFL1c8 Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2j-frfK-yg Bach - Air on the G string
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGE7uOmmD5A Kokia - Karma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaV6eDvgiG4 "Elfen Lied" - full version of the opening


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2010)

> Should the thread title be changed to 'Any song we damn well like' or something?


Title changed


----------



## nestux (Dec 14, 2010)

Enya - Sail Away

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glyErSTQrDI


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2010)

*Maybe one of the best songs ever exist.* *Enya. Only time! *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wfYIMyS_dI


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 14, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> I love this guy:
> 
> ...



Hell ya! good to see another drummer on the forums!

old bonzo hits it at the seven minute mark:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8Rl5REucCQ

and this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_oxPrz2nH8

As the old joke goes when John Bonham died and went to heaven. He was waiting outside the  pearly gates when he heard the most incredible fast and furious drumming coming  from within. Immediately he recognized the playing and rushed to ask St. Peter if  that was Buddy Rich playing drums inside the gates. St. Peter responded: "No,  that's God. He just thinks he's Buddy Rich."


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2010)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_oxPrz2nH8


Wtf


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 14, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Wtf



The opening sequence of the tv series _Freaks and Geeks_ shows the stoners hiding under the bleachers in high school debating over the existence of god. Right before the opening credits one of the characters takes a toke and states:

"Hey, I believe in god, man. I've seen him, I've felt his power! He plays drums for Led Zeppelin and his name is John Bonham, baby!"

If you've never seen the show here is a clip from it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrMBIH2TBpU


----------



## nekoexmachina (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats, like, taking your sleepy brain out of your brainbox, tickling it a lot, putting it inside and raping it through you ear.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oERTL1P3Z8Q&feature=related
http://dagobah.net/flash/IOSYS_tohootomebayashi_loving.swf
Not the 'best of all time', but best for 'getting up after ~1hr of sleep'  And, yes, Dimmu Borgir-like things work much worse for me.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oERTL...eature=related


I feel you


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z88nNnbgJrQ&feature=related Vangelis - Conquest of Paradise


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z88nN...eature=related


 Yes. I have heard it! Is perfect! Not sure but I think is Greek hymn!


> Vangelis - Conquest of Paradise


Vangelis was on my school!!! That told me a teacher of my school who gave me his cd!!!! And had this song inside! In fact this cd: http://991.com/newGallery/Vangelis-Odyssey---The-Def-464777.jpg I am proud of my school because is not just one of the best school in Greece but the only he does is to help people!!! http://www.leonteios.gr/nea_smyrnh/en/domh.htm


----------



## nekoexmachina (Dec 15, 2010)

And for best of the best, well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vs7DlPVLaM
Russian band, female vocal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bBynmar_Zk
TrollFest

Joe Cocker (the best bluesman im aware of ):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-TO_5EbH1I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egaMwsb-TlI

And the most awesome ska-jazz band i've ever heard:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcWGdkoo0Fs


----------



## nekoexmachina (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX5OcsbN8Lo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwhOTNQcQq4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4-bUYU3BH8
KMFDM.
Just SOOOO awesome, dunno how could i forget it.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 15, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> As the old joke goes when John Bonham died ... "No,  that's God. He just thinks he's Buddy Rich."



That's a good one!

My current favorite music beside free form Jazz is Japanese noise improv such as this, with my favorite drummer Tatsuya Yoshida,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnJGVzrYdUs

You may also know him from Ruins and of course the 2nd greatest band ever Zeni Geva:
Dead Sun Rising - Live 2010


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

M83: Perfect songs! The first is the intro of Lakai: Fully Flared! Skate until the day I die!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qRLepzXvnA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzge5vY72hE


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 15, 2010)

I was thinking to add this to funny stuff.... but... here I go
http://www.youtube.com/user/lumitama#p/u/3/oa6e76_scv8

P.S.
I edited link on my national songs. now one of them contains English subtitles, if you're interested (check previous page)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

xaxa


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 16, 2010)

A section that all of you must listen. Probably a lot of this songs here, you know them or you search for them!

Vangelis - conquest of paradise
Vangelis - Chariots of Fire
Vangelis - Mythodea
Adiemus - Adiemus
Rednex - The Spirit Of The Hawk


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 16, 2010)

Talking about Rednex... they are great
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJawSgdvFZc&feature=related Rednex - The Way I Mate 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn5hIqNbJGw Rednex - Wild and Free
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_IzB6Nqe28&NR=1 Rednex - Riding Alone


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 16, 2010)

Rednex - Wild and Free! Xaxaxax    Is awesome 
Rednex - Riding Alone... Cowboing


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 18, 2010)

Return to innocence


----------



## da1 (Dec 18, 2010)

the agonist - business suits and combat boots
THE AGONIST - Birds Elope With The Sun <- first song I ever heared from these dudes (and dudett) & they f#(|#G rock (2nd. fav. band)
THE AGONIST - and Their Eulogies Sang Me to Sleep <- hell yeah 
My Dying Bride - Deeper Down <- my fav. band
Melody Gardot search result on YT

Norah Jones
Alicia Keys
Mozart - requiem <- truly mind blowing

just to name a few ....


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 18, 2010)

When I hear it I want to go for skate and do handrails!


----------



## da1 (Dec 18, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> When I hear it I want to go for skate and do handrails!



It definitely cranks up the adrenaline


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIEneiaYZwA

I don't Know you but take care of here.
The girl I love, You have here.
I wanted to be you for one hour.
To have here in my lap / hug only for little, now.

Words that just they say everything!!!!!


----------



## boydrice (Dec 28, 2010)

nomeansno - the day everything became nothing

http://www.youtube.com/user/livencuddly#p/u/18/MJi0_WcJHkg


----------



## fossala (Dec 28, 2010)

MC Plus+ - Kill Dash 9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4

I will derive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9dpTTpjymE


----------



## madonal (Dec 29, 2010)

I simply love 'Good Life' by OneRepublic - it is a song that raises my mood and helps me realize how beautiful life actually is and how glad we can be to live. I like to use a great quotation by Natalie Portman that comes to my head every time I listen to that song.

'I don't believe in it (afterlife). I believe this is it, and I believe it is the best way to live.'


----------



## gore (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll post some stuff I like:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMlH-5kPugg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO2WJDG2Qe8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WawQRVNzIE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgSLz5FeXUg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIjHGTxWwjQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPNFVj-pISU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiOJ2P_jvnU  (After the Intro you may want to turn your speakers down, it's a little louder than the Dawn of the Dead sample they have. I've talked to The Guitar Player Roger multiple time, he's an oldschool Computer Geek).

I can post more, but that's a pretty varied list so far of what I like.


----------



## opnet (Jan 2, 2011)

Hrm, can't choose just one so I'll just say The Prodigy, and also Black Rose Immortal by Opeht. It's 20 minutes long and I can't find a complete video on youtube.


----------



## sossego (Jan 3, 2011)

More artists and their songs.
You'll have to look up the youtube and mp3's yourself.

DJ Cheb i Sabbah "Gunga Din"  Try the Shri Durga remix
Charlie Brown Jr  "O Futuro"
Aterciopelados "Bolero falaz"
Louis Armstrong "St. James Infirmary Blues"
Otis Redding "Old Man Trouble."
Maria Bethania "A forca que nunca seca" (I don't have the character set on this machine yet, so, the c should have a cedilha on it.)
Earth, Wind, and Fire "Kalimba story"
Carlinhos Brown "Busy Man"

Doubt anyone her will take the time to listen to any of these.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 3, 2011)

> Doubt anyone her will take the time to listen to any of these


Me I will listen them 


> Carlinhos Brown "Busy Man"


  I am in love!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLK7hrRijes Really cool song that I found from a friend


----------



## gore (Jan 3, 2011)

sossego said:
			
		

> More artists and their songs.
> You'll have to look up the youtube and mp3's yourself.
> 
> DJ Cheb i Sabbah "Gunga Din"  Try the Shri Durga remix
> ...



Being that I'm "One of those Bass Players" who takes his craft seriously, I know most of those songs. And for the Guitar players and Drummers and people who don't make music, Bass players are different; We don't listen to any one style of music, and those of us who take it seriously, ALL like at least some Blues, Jazz, Soul, and other forms of music, because, just as an example, the list of music I quoted, the Bass players who did those lines, are incredibly talented people.

You can tell a real Bass player from a wannabee very easily; A Wannabee thinks Flea, from RHCP, is the best out there. The rest of us know that he's good, but no where near that. Another popukar "favorite" is Les from Primus. Again, VERY talented. Amazing in fact, but neither one of them, could hold a note to either Alex Webster, from Cannibal Corpse, or, Cliff, the original from Metallica. Before they sucked.

Cliff played a 4 string with his Fingers, no pick, and did a solo that at the time hadn't been done, and used FX pedals to make it that much cooler, and Alex from Cannibal Corpse, has not only pulled off some of the fastest Bass solos, but he's done some of the most complex lines I've personally seen.

Sometimes if I'm watching The Blues Brothers, I'll play along with the whole movie. It's great. One thing I'm very proud of, is the fact that I managed to figure out a way to make a 300 dollar Electric Bass, sound like a 3,000 dollar Stand up / Double Bass (Depending on the Style of music the player plays, and the country they are from, the "Classical Bass" has like 30 names) So I can play Rock-A-Billy with an Electric, and it sounds like a Stand up.

(The secret was me accidentally sliding a finger UNDER one string while playing a fast piece very down tuned. When I plucked it, my finger slid under the string by accident, and when I did that, it sounded like a Stan Up Bass, so I toyed with it and got it right, and now I can play Rock-A-Billy and Psychobilly).

Lol, anyway, that probably sounds like I think I'm amazing, which isn't true, but I'm pretty happy about my playing ability for the most part. I sometimes use a pick, sometimes don't, and in a song I did, I was doing both, which is pretty hard to do at the same time, but the sound is amazing. The amp was crap though.

Anyway, sorry about the long post, but it is a music thread, so, I didn't think that talking about playing styles was off topic.

I currently have no amp, and I can't afford one, so I play slap and pop when I do now, and mostly make music with LMMS.

I guess it's funny my play list right now has everything from Slayer and Acid Bath, and Black Flag, to The Ramones, GWAR, BILE, KMFDM, Hank Williams III, Johnny Cash, and then a dose of Rock-A-Billy, Psychobilly, Punk, Industrial, Metal, and some Techno.

That's just one play list.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qTtXdqd0ck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zuhxfrXocw


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 8, 2011)

gore said:
			
		

> Being that I'm "One of those Bass Players" who takes his craft seriously, I know most of those songs. And for the Guitar players and Drummers and people who don't make music, Bass players are different; We don't listen to any one style of music, and those of us who take it seriously,



Sounds like you worry to much about other people. I been playing drums for 30 years(wow I'm old). I also have composed two dozen of own songs as I also studied theory as well as piano has been my secondary instrument for 20 years. I have also worked as a professional audio engineer. 

Though I understand your lament about bedroom guitarists but why add drummers to that mix. I have never met a drummer that didn't learn how to read music nor took the craft seriously.

I find it a bit obtuse to put drummers in the same category as a guitar player who can play only cowboy chords; who has no idea how to find every c on their guitar(including unisons) nor would be able to build a chord or scale if they tried.

Then again I'm sure you know why they named the game sitar hero vs bass or drum hero =)

~


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBiaRBUjUs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Pi6zpz_Oo

2 Just perfect songs that you must listen!


----------



## gore (Jan 10, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Sounds like you worry to much about other people. I been playing drums for 30 years(wow I'm old). I also have composed two dozen of own songs as I also studied theory as well as piano has been my secondary instrument for 20 years. I have also worked as a professional audio engineer.
> 
> Though I understand your lament about bedroom guitarists but why add drummers to that mix. I have never met a drummer that didn't learn how to read music nor took the craft seriously.
> 
> ...



Not sure if it's just the wording, but I didn't mean it in a way that stated Drummers and also Guitar players can't play well or do their thing properly, it was meant to mean that people who don't play Bass generally don't get uptight when someone doesn't know what they're doing. I've met a few Guitar guys who DO take it in the manner I meant, and they do hate hearing someone play who either has no talent, or no skills, but Bass players just seem to do that more.

Bass players are like Unix Wizards; Cringe every time they hear a Guitar player pick one up because, well, My cousin, as an example, can play Guitar just fine, but, instead of learning how to play Bass, he picks up my bass, and starts doing with it what he does with a guitar. Which is obnoxious because he thinks he's playing.

He'll hit a few notes but his fingering is exactly how you do with a guitar, which makes it sound like he's barely hitting the notes, and the fingering is wayyyyyy off. I guess it's just elitism, but if someone like me who's been called an idiot half his life, and, had to listen to my cousin say how much I suck at Guitar, it does get annoying to hear someone pick it up and just assume you finger like a guitar and pick like one too.

Anyway, that's how that was meant; I don't know enough drummers to say much about that, but I didn't mean that drummers are all one way or another, I think it was just worded wrong.

Anyway, I'm working on a new track for the first time in a long time. I nabbed a guitar piece from Atari Teenage Riot, and the drums are like Skinny Puppy. I can play like 3 instruments + I'm using LMMS for everything so it works.


----------

